# A perfect spot in NZ



## sk290 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello,

My boyfriend and I are considering a move to NZ and would appreciate some information. I've been retired from the corporate world for a few years and my partner works from home so all we need is good wifi. We would like to have some land (5 acres?) for a small orchard, a vegetable garden and some small livestock (chickens, sheep, ducks, ...). We like tropical and warmth so definitely in the north island. We don't care for big towns and are happy to drive in if necessary. We have been looking to settle in Hawaii but NZ has become a really interesting alternative. Would someone be so kind as to point me to an area that would fit what we are looking for so I can research further? Thank you in advance and I hope everyone is having a happy sunny day in NZ!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi. NZ isnt a tropical country. Although there are areas which are officially subtropical like Northland and Eastern Bay of Plenty. Somewhere around Tauranga sounds like it may suit you. It is sunny and places in the vicinity of Te Puke and Katikati are renowned for fruit growing with large orchards. I presume you have looked into your eligibility for a visa? And you will also need a lot of money to buy 5 acres in a good fruit growing area.


----------



## sk290 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you incamilton for your kind reply. Te Puke looks like a nice area for our purpose. We'll also need further research on obtaining a visa. Have a great day!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sk290 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are considering a move to NZ and would appreciate some information. I've been retired from the corporate world for a few years and my partner works from home so all we need is good wifi. We would like to have some land (5 acres?) for a small orchard, a vegetable garden and some small livestock (chickens, sheep, ducks, ...). We like tropical and warmth so definitely in the north island. We don't care for big towns and are happy to drive in if necessary. We have been looking to settle in Hawaii but NZ has become a really interesting alternative. Would someone be so kind as to point me to an area that would fit what we are looking for so I can research further? Thank you in advance and I hope everyone is having a happy sunny day in NZ!


Really difficult question to answer as there is such a vast area that could suit you from the tip top of the country all the way down to approx. the centre of the North Island.
In that area the sunniest and driest place is Hawkes Bay over to the East. The next best to that will be Eastern Bay Of Plenty then travelling West to Tauranga and up in to the Coromandel. Northland is stunning - especially around the Bay Of Islands, Keri Keri plus many more places. East coast life is apparently better than West coast life which is Pacific Ocean versus the Tasman Sea.
I can vouch for Tauranga being very beautiful with large areas where large sections of land can be purchased and with fruit trees etc. Just bought a section myself of 1.06 acres with 7 x Avocado trees and a huge feijoa bush and it's surrounded by avocado, orange (tangelino's) and kiwi fruit orchards.
5 acres plus can be found further out in the rural areas. Probably talking 5 or 600k and it is essential you check the covenants before purchase as many stipulate you can't have livestock or limit the number of livestock or there are rules depicting what house you can build, size, materials, access yada yada. You'll not buy a section of that size and build a decent size house for less than NZ$1M for a rural property simply due to the costs you will incur for groundworks for the build site, landscaping, septic install as there are no rural mains sewers, rainwater systems as there is no rural water main, electricity connection, if you want gas it'll have to be bottled as no rural mains gas, phone/data comms and getting a driveway to the build site etc.


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

If you like tropical and wamth check out winter statistics before you consider a move. Tropical it isn't, even in the far north, especially in winter can be cool and wet.


----------



## sk290 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you escapedtonz and mikesurf for your replies. I will look further into those areas for a fit on location and climate. Maybe Hawaii might be a better fit for us after all. The exchange rate between NZD and USD made it a very attractive alternative but it might come short on the climate. Thank you again for the information and have a great day!


----------



## FredHarrington (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm moving to Auckland with my partner is Feb! I'll let you know how I get on!!


----------



## sk290 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm so excited for you! Have you picked an area you'll be settling into? Would love to know the details on this process if you don't mind posting. Merry Christmas!


----------

